# Oh my.... HOLY #$@%*($



## LittleMan (Dec 4, 2005)

I am in total shock right now... my very good friend just sent me an email and told me she's getting married.  I JUST found out and I really can't believe it.
She of course asked me to be the Photographer... but I am just in total shock...  It will be this 2007 so I have a while to prepare.

Y'all know her from one of my photos I've shown you before.







I am just really freaked out.... in shock... :meh:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 4, 2005)

It's one of those signs that tells you you're getting older! 

Looks like it may be time to get some practice in then?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 4, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> *It's one of those signs that tells you you're getting older! *
> 
> Looks like it may be time to get some practice in then?


man, all my friends are getting married.... I'm going to have a lot of business! :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 4, 2005)

After the "marriage" phase comes the baby & christening phase!:thumbup:   Then when you get over 60 you'll see more funerals than weddings or christenings put together!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 4, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> After the "marriage" phase comes the baby & christening phase!:thumbup:   Then when you get over 60 you'll see more funerals than weddings or christenings put together!


oh boy! I have a lot to look forward to! :meh:



:lmao:


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 4, 2005)

crazy, man. crazy. 


at least you have business though...?


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hmmm...I say that DSLR is in order


----------



## Eric. (Dec 4, 2005)

crap she's taken.... 

On another note, Good luck with that, at least you get to go to some. I'm a little wedding stagnant at the moment.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 5, 2005)

heheh wow! so how old is she???


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 5, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> heheh wow! so how old is she???


17, she'll be  18 or 19 when she gets married.

I was thinking last night... All the lenses I have is a 50mm   I probably need something longer right?  100-150?
What will I need?


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 5, 2005)

you'll have plenty of time to get new equipment, so that's good 


that 50mm will be a great lens to have because of its 1.4 aperture.  a wide zoom lens is good for group shots and some photojournalistic stuff (depending on your style).  something in the 17 or 18mm range on the wide end is a good idea IMO.  canon has loads of great long lenses to look into.  You'll want a 2.8 lens, trust me.  A 70-200 2.8 would be ideal, but those get pricey. Canon's older 80-200 2.8 is much cheaper and is considered canon's sharpest zoom lens. you could also get a 200mm 2.8 prime for a good price if you look around...you'll probably want the flexibility of a zoom though.  but all you really _need_ is that 50mm.  You can pretty much make any lens work, it just depends on what you're going for.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks thebeginning...
but if I use the 50mm during the wedding will I get in the way of everything having to be so close?  Or is it an OK distance being 5-10 feet away? (for the during the wedding photos)
I've never done this before so I'm wondering how it all works...


----------



## Alison (Dec 5, 2005)

For weddings my most used lenses are the 50mm and the 70-200 2.8. The longer zoom is perfect for during the ceremony. You might also consider a lens that has macro for close up of the rings, or flower details. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 5, 2005)

Alison said:
			
		

> For weddings my most used lenses are the 50mm and the 70-200 2.8. The longer zoom is perfect for during the ceremony. You might also consider a lens that has macro for close up of the rings, or flower details. Good luck and have fun!


Thanks Alison!
I am definately going to spend some money on a 70-200(or something like that) lens within the next year.  

She is big into scrapbooking... what should I do about that?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you have a good flash? And get more memory cards and batteries. Also I agree with Beginning on the 70-200 zoom, but I would also go with something like a 28-70.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 5, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Do you have a good flash? And get more memory cards and batteries. Also I agree with Beginning on the 70-200 zoom, but I would also go with something like a 28-70.


I don't have a flash... and I'll be using film, so I don't have to worry about memory cards.
I was going to get a flash but I couldn't for a few reasons... 

so... I guess I'm ill prepared... maybe I could rent some equipment? how does that work?


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 5, 2005)

a backup body or two.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 5, 2005)

You could rent all the goodies if you want, but dont you want to practice with the lenses/flash you will be using that day?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 5, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> a backup body or two.


I have a backup body.. that's not a problem.



> You could rent all the goodies if you want, but dont you want to practice with the lenses/flash you will be using that day?


Well, I'll do what I have to. 
Hopefully I'll be able get a flash... and practice with it.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 5, 2005)

The single biggest thing I could suggest......a micro Apollo. (Flash Mount softbox), for that new flash.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 5, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> The single biggest thing I could suggest......a micro Apollo. (Flash Mount softbox), for that new flash.


looks kinda big... does it get in the way?


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 5, 2005)

i wouldnt worry about renting equipment, you have pleeeenty of time.  don't get bogged down with equipment that you feel you must have.  If you scope out the place before hand and know how to utilize the equipment you do have well (which im pretty sure you do), you'll do great.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 5, 2005)

good news everyone!
I went and talked with Keely(the girl that is hiring me) she said that she has another two photographers that will cover the "quote" "Normal 'wedding' photos"  I am there for Artistic value.  So, I will be shooting the "artsy" photos. Which is not a big deal for me... in fact, it's good! 
So, I can do with the equipment I have!

Now for the question of how much to charge...
I am going to offer taking all the photos from all the photographers and having them printed/put in albums.  The other photographers are all her close friends and are doing it as a favor. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 5, 2005)

What ISO should I use? is 400 too grainy? (since I may be blowing some of these up)


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 5, 2005)

you'll probably just have to deal with grain (i've heard most wedding photogs shoot around ISO 1600), unless there is going to be a time outside.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 6, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> looks kinda big... does it get in the way?


 
No, not at all, and it can be a real lifesaver when shooting in dim light.  It really spreads the light out.


----------



## Alison (Dec 6, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> What ISO should I use? is 400 too grainy? (since I may be blowing some of these up)



If you are shooting inside a church without flash and at a reception without flash I would suggest 800-1600 to make sure you get the shots. If there are going to be outdoor photos throw some 100 or 400 in there as well. If you're there for artistic merit then grain is part of the process


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2005)

Alison said:
			
		

> If you are shooting inside a church without flash and at a reception without flash I would suggest 800-1600 to make sure you get the shots. If there are going to be outdoor photos throw some 100 or 400 in there as well. *If you're there for artistic merit then grain is part of the process*


Exactly what I was thinking!
That's really my style anyways...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

slightly getting out of tech details to say your shot's great and good luck to your friend. And to you, of course, with all that. Rock on!


----------

